# Battlefield 2142 Install Error Message (HELP!)



## IMAKILLACLOWN (Feb 1, 2011)

Whenever I try to install Battlefield 2142, i get about a little over a quarter of the way done, and then it stops on BF2142VoiceSetup.exe. I then continue to tell it to retry installing it, but that won't work. So then I say no, and then it proceeds to install the rest of the game. But, when it reaches the end, there is nothing installed. Is there something wrong with my system, or whats up. I ran the setup.exe as administrator and i used windows xp sp3 for installing it. help me if you can


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

What do you mean there is nothing installed, are you sure you just aren't forgetting the installation directory? Easy way to find something is to go to the start menu and type Battlefield or Electronic Arts into the search bar, click more results if you cant find it

Try unplugging (or plugging in) any headset or microphone you have.

Don't forget to run the installation (setup.exe or install.exe on the DVD) as administrator (right click)


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

when pressing no, the setup might uninstall all that was installed because it was stopped
try to copy the DVD content to your Hard Disk and then try the installation from there, it just could be a scratched disk


----------

